# Does anyone know the name of this form?



## Kittan Bachika (Feb 13, 2010)

I found this on youtube.






The techniques are excellent but I am curious about the form that
the teacher performs near the end of the clip. Does anyone know the name of the form?


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Feb 15, 2010)

The techniques all looked familiar, but I do not know the form.  I liked it a lot though.  

Daniel


----------



## Catalyst (Feb 15, 2010)

youtube is blocked here at work, is there some place else that I could view it?


----------



## dancingalone (Feb 16, 2010)

It looks like a dumbed down Chinese form to me.  You can look at the various short sets and tan tui steps from Chang Quan or its constituent arts such as Cha Quan to see a lot of similarities.


----------



## Seth T. (Feb 16, 2010)

It says right in the video, "Form #1." 

I'm not being too snarky either, because I'm betting that's what the people in his system call it. Since forms are not a regular part of most Hapkido systems this one was probably borrowed from another art, so they may not use its original name. 

That's just conjecture on my part, but notice they also used descriptors for the techniques before the form was shown instead of giving them names. 

A lot of Hapkido is pretty utilitarian that way. In Sin Moo Hapkido everything is numbered. We have basic kicks 1 - 25, wrist techniques 1- 8 from a same side grab etc.  Makes thing easier to keep track of at seminars.


----------

